# IM Back



## hmarcondes (Aug 17, 2009)

hello everyone.
its been a long time since a was here.
i came back but now with no hedgehog anymore.
i moved to brasil so i gave him to my friend witch i know will take care of him.
thats all.
good day to all.


----------

